# Craftsman 22124 Hybrid table saw---worth $900?



## RHJones (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm looking at this saw for my basement woodshop. I'll build everything else around my table saw and this one seems ideal. I have some concern about the granite top. I'll be using the saw less than 15 hours per week and I won't be building fine furniture. For the money it looks pretty nice. Thoughts for a beginner?

Thanks!
Rick


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm curious to see what the guys say about the granite top as well. I'm getting ready to order a new Steel City TS in a couple weeks and the model I"m getting is available with a granite top for only $80 more. I was reading on some other sites and I could only find that the granite can be milled to a flatter surface than cast and you never have to worry about rust. Its also much heavier. I believe I read that granite was something like 2 1/2 times the weight of cast. I'm sure there are other advantages but thats all I can come up with so far.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I wouldn't have granite, too fragile.

Cast iron is plenty flat for me. :yes:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Rick - The 22124 has been discontinued for over a year, and had a cast iron top and wings, and a Biesemeyer Commercial fence, but there still be some floating around in stores. The replacement is the 22116 with the granite top, riving knife, and a cheaper clone of the Biese fence. $900 is a bit steep for the 22116 IMO, as I've seen it go on sale closer to $700. From what I know of it, it's a decent saw. 

I have some reservations about granite, but there are some advantages (weight/flatness/rust free).... the disadvantage is breakage, which is a biggie. Given a choice I think I'd opt for the certainty of cast iron, which is exactly what Steel City is offering in the 35990C or 35990G. Steel City's Orion makes the 22116 also, and both should have essentially the same guts under the hood. The 22116 has a full enclosure and a nicer fence IMO, but at $600 shipped, the 35990C looks like a bargain to me. For an additional $156 you can add a Delta T2 fence to the equation, sell the stock fence for roughly $50-$75, and have a very nice 35990C with a fence upgrade for < $700, with some coin left for a decent blade or two. :thumbsup:

Just my opinion and food for thought.


----------



## iamwelty2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Really like my Ridgid Granite Topped saw... No issues with cracking. No rust problem, I frequently do glue ups on the table and a quick swipe with a razor blade and it's cleaned up. It's heavy, quite and smooth. But, I paid 1/2 what you're talking about and they discounted them more after my purchase.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I would stay away from granite. and actually I would get this Grizzly for the same price including shipping.


----------



## RHJones (Dec 27, 2010)

I love this site. You guys are great. Thanks for all the input. I did find the 22124 on the Sears site with the granite top for $899. I put it in my cart to see if was available and it was. I didn't get it since I hadn't been back to this site yet. Glad I didn't after what some of you are saying. The Grizzly G0715P recommended looks pretty darn good with a bit higher amps and motor size. I like the cast iron components. The only thing not mentioned is if the blade tilts. I would assume it doesn't then? Or maybe I missed it.

Thanks, again.
Rick


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

RHJones said:


> The Grizzly G0715P recommended looks pretty darn good with a bit higher amps and motor size. I like the cast iron components. The only thing not mentioned is if the blade tilts. I would assume it doesn't then? Or maybe I missed it.
> 
> Thanks, again.
> Rick


 
It is a left tilting TS. :yes:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

RHJones said:


> I love this site. You guys are great. Thanks for all the input. I did find the 22124 on the Sears site with the granite top for $899. I put it in my cart to see if was available and it was. I didn't get it since I hadn't been back to this site yet. Glad I didn't after what some of you are saying. The Grizzly G0715P recommended looks pretty darn good with a bit higher amps and motor size. I like the cast iron components. The only thing not mentioned is if the blade tilts. I would assume it doesn't then? Or maybe I missed it.
> 
> Thanks, again.
> Rick


Rick - Are you sure you didn't find the 22116 on Sears' website?
The 22124 never had a granite top, and is no longer available AFAIK.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

mdntrdr said:


> I wouldn't have granite, too fragile.
> 
> Cast iron is plenty flat for me. :yes:


I have to agree. My table saw gets used for many things other than just sawing. I would be afraid of the top breaking. Granite has a tendency to break when hit hard.

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I would look at these table saws*

Some are cast iron others are granite (GR) Page 3 in the PDF
http://www.steelcitytoolworks.com/homepage/Announcements_a.pdf  bill


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> I have to agree. * My table saw gets used for many things other than just sawing*. I would be afraid of the top breaking. Granite has a tendency to break when hit hard.
> 
> G



Whoa What????

Anyone who knows me, knows better than to lay anything other than wood on my router table top, or saw table top, someone would be picking their teeth up with broken fingers. :laughing:

Of course, my router top is Watco soaked MDF, so I have to be a little more carefull with it, but still.....


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

I picked up the 22116 over the summer and I have to say I like it. At first, like most people, I was skeptical about the granite surface, but once you realize that it's not a work surface and it's something not to bang a hammer on, you'll love it. At least I do. It's smooth, super flat, absorbs all vibration, and looks sexy. AND I can leave a can of soda on it, so you can run and tell THAT, homeboy! (Let's see if anyone gets that reference)

As for the saw itself, assembling wasn't too much of a chore, it was the adjusting that takes a while. The fence is great, mitre guage is so-so, the instructions suck. Riving knife is a big plus too. I've ripped over 1000 ft of oak, maple, poplar, and pine through it with stock blade and it'll still cut through 8/4 oak no problem. 3/4" pine will rip as fast as I can push it.

Make sure you get some type of dust collection with a cabinet saw as it will fill up. Only real quirks I've had so far is the blade guard is a monstrosity so I don't use it, and the measuring tape gets to be about 1/8" - 1/4" off at 30".

I bought it on sale and joined the craftsman club for an extra 10% off. I payed just under $700 with tax for it. Hope this helped.


----------



## RHJones (Dec 27, 2010)

I stand corrected. I went back and double checked---you know, like measuring twice---and it was the Craftsman 22116 with the granite top and on sale for $899. After the great feedback from you guys, right now I'm re-looking at the Grizzly G1023RL. Seems to have great features for $1219 delivered. I'm also comparing it to the Steel City 35618 on sale at $1124 plus $149 shipped. The latter has a a larger (50") table and a nice looking full T-square fence system.

I appreciate your patience with this WW newbie.

Rick


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Now you're getting into a couple of really nice saws that should serve you for a lifetime or three! Note that they require 220v operation. An extra $300 very well spent IMHO if you've got 220v. :thumbsup:


----------



## 604flyer (May 28, 2010)

Last spring I was shopping around for a table saw for my garage workshop and took a look at the Sears outlet website. I found a 22124 that was at a store that was a 5 hr drive from my home. I watched it for a couple of weeks and the price went down to $475, I couldn't resist it any longer. I called the store and found out it was a new unit that was still in the factory packaging so I whipped out my credit card, paid over the phone, and took a ride the next day. I got it home, assembled it, and put it on one of Rockler's mobile bases that has the HUGE wheels on it. My saw has a cast iron top and wings, not granite. For the price, I couldn't be happier with the saw. The assembly went well and the saw required a minimum of setup adjustments. But if it were my $900, I think I would look at some of the Steel City or Powermatic models. Mine was almost half that price so I couldn't turn it down. Hope this helps out. :thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

If your still interested in the 22116, I just figured out earlier today that its the same saw as the Steel City 35925 and its $150 cheaper than Sears.


----------



## RHJones (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, guys, I'm getting close to biting the board and buying the table saw and the used band saw. Only thing left to figure out on the 16" Grizzly band saw is how to get it home. It's a 450 lb item. I've pretty much gotten the table saw down to a Grizzly G1023RL or the Steel City 35900. I'll let you know what happens.

Thanks again for all the help.

Rick


----------



## RHJones (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's the latest update on my table saw/ band saw situation. I bought the used Grizzly 16" band saw. Wow, what a hunk of metal. Looks like new. The guy I bought it from lives an hour away and he delivered and unloaded it free of charge. Came with the cast iron table, miter gauge, aluminum fence. It's about ten years old.

No table saw yet. I looked at a Delta Grand Unisaw this week that's seven years old, 72" chromed steel table extension, lots of bells and whistles, but the guy is firm at $2400. I can about swing a SawStop for that. I've just about decided on the Grizzly G1023RLW. It has the router extension. $1300 delivered. Much more in my budget range. Now the hold up is that my wife wants the basement tiled first so 33 boxes of tile and six bags of thinset are coming Friday. Looks like another delay on the table saw.

Rick


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

How does she expect you to lay tile without a TS?! :laughing:


----------



## RHJones (Dec 27, 2010)

Wife...I said she is my wife...


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I see a lot of used Unisaws, for less than that. For a much better saw. 
Granite is for countertops. IMHO
If you listed your area, maybe someone would know of a saw for sale.
Post an offer to buy on classifieds, and maybe someone will think about selling theirs and buying a Saw Stop. Not me. Unisaw forever.
With the economy, lots of saws are showing up for sale.
Saw Uni's for $700, and $750 today.


----------

